# BMOQ: Leadership assessment and training?



## Chelomo (1 Mar 2014)

I was looking around for information on BMOQ to get a bit of an insider's view, since I'm due to go this summer (very probably), and I saw that there's supposed to be a leadership assessment (around week 2 I believe?) and training, and I'd like to ask if anybody who actually went through it could tell me a bit more about it/share their experience. If there's a thread about it on the forums, a heads up would also be appreciated. I'd also like to know how my performance during those leadership tests could affect my future career as an officer (Not scared or anything, I would just like to know what to expect).

Sorry if the question has been asked before, feel free to exact bloody retribution.


----------



## bay-93 (7 Apr 2014)

Quick question: are you reserve or regular force? Navy? I'm curious to know if you are going to Esquimalt at the end of this month or somewhere else...
And sorry, I don't know anything about the leadership assessment. I would love to know though, if anyone else has any information.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Apr 2014)

First you learn to follow, then you learn to lead, on very basic small unit tasks using a standardized format all students will learn and use.  As it is common to BMOQ students regardless of army, navy or air force, there is one standard for all students.  Remember this is the most basic of leadership training but must be passed.

If you don't meet the minimum requirements in accordance with bonafide training standards, you will fail the task/event.  If you fail too many times, you fail the course.  If you fail the course, you could be sent back on the course, or not recommended to repeat the training.  If that happens, there is a possibility of release from the CAF as a worst case scenario.  Not much different than trying out for a sports team, or school.  Don't pass the practices, tests etc you don't go forward.

That is about it in a nutshell.


----------



## ballz (7 Apr 2014)

Are you talking about LPAC? Leadership Potential Assessment Course? I think I remember that happening around week 4 but it was definitely early in the course.

You said you "saw" it, I can only guess its a video? Post the link and the time it occurs at.


----------



## Ayrsayle (7 Apr 2014)

Chelomo said:
			
		

> I was looking around for information on BMOQ to get a bit of an insider's view, since I'm due to go this summer (very probably), and I saw that there's supposed to be a leadership assessment (around week 2 I believe?) and training, and I'd like to ask if anybody who actually went through it could tell me a bit more about it/share their experience. If there's a thread about it on the forums, a heads up would also be appreciated. I'd also like to know how my performance during those leadership tests could affect my future career as an officer (Not scared or anything, I would just like to know what to expect).
> 
> Sorry if the question has been asked before, feel free to exact bloody retribution.



Well, it is somewhat of an original question (at least as far as I've seen).  Without giving away too much:

You'll be tested on basic leadership skills - how you work within a group (both as a follower and as a leader) and part of that will be assessing the strengths and abilities of the people around you.  It is one of the "tests" used to determine if you have leadership ability and have the ability to problem solve.  You'll have a limited timeframe to complete tasks - which are not always straightforward in how you need to accomplish them (even if the end result is painfully obvious).

There isn't a whole lot of preparation you can do for it - unless you actually know the exact problem beforehand (which shouldn't be the case).  Being fit will help.  That day was one of the more enjoyable ones on BMOQ, actually.

You will always be assessed and evaluated on your suitability, might as well get used to the idea now.


----------



## i_want_a_pmq (7 Apr 2014)

A number of people on my platoon failed LPAC but finished BMOQ anyway. Don't worry about it too much.


----------



## Lilswitche (8 Apr 2014)

Keep in mind what the assessment is used for; evaluating your leadership. Completing the task does not mean you're an effective leader.


----------



## Chelomo (9 Apr 2014)

@Bay-93 I'm going to St-Jean on the French platoon leaving May 10th and starting May 12th.

Great answers all around, especially Ayrsayle, that was exactly what I was looking  for. And yes, it was about LPAC. I'm quite looking forward to it then, it looks like an interesting challenge. As usual, thank you everyone.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Apr 2014)

Don't get too focused on that one aspect.  You are assessed on leadership (and followership) during the entire course.  

Good luck on course.


----------



## ballz (9 Apr 2014)

Chelomo said:
			
		

> And yes, it was about LPAC.



LPAC is not a hard assessment (aka, you don't have pass it), or at least it wasn't. You will be hard assessed on leadership at the end of the course.

LPAC is designed to give them a first look at your raw leadership style and abilities and identify what you are weak on, and they will tell you what they want to see from there on.

I remember it being scored out of 5, a 4 was rare and most people got 2 or 3, and some got 1. Either way, no one got kicked off course over it, although I'm sure some failed eventually due to other things.

It was honestly one of the funnest days I remember from the course, and one thing that was identified as an area I needed to develop was definitely spot on, and I hadn't realized it until it was pointed out to me, but being consciously aware of it enables me to be more effective.


----------



## Chelomo (9 Apr 2014)

I really love that people on this website have those kind of experiences and can share them. I'm getting more excited by the day (even though it's exam season over here -.-), and yeah, I'll do my best to try and improve my leadership (and "followership") throughout the course, I'm sure it'll be quite an experience.


----------



## Jester_TG (18 Apr 2014)

LPAC is an obstacle where you have limited resources to overcome the obstacle and there are things you are not allowed to do to pass it (cant touch ground, etc) it is also time based.

TIP: you dont actually have to accomplish getting over the obstacle to pass. They are testing how you lead your small group (usually 4). Remember when it's your turn to be assessed - your the MF'er in charge. You can take suggestions from other people, but dont let them do things on their own or tell other people what to do.

The first guy that went in our group failed cause we all just worked together to do it as a team. we got over the obstacle in like no time at all - but there was no "leader".

You are also assessed as the candidate platoon commander during the course. And your leadership and issuing of orders on Ex. Pre-Vimy and Vimy.

Just be yourself and make decisions. Remember the 70% solution now is better than the 100% solution too late.


----------



## Chelomo (22 Apr 2014)

So your comment on Vimy reminds me of another question, will we be simulating wargames during BMOQ or does that come later? As in tactical exercises where you must lead a force to accomplish an objective and you have some leeway, or is it mostly scripted situations, like private A got hurt with shrapnel and you must carry him back to the medical station? 

Also great advice, I'll remember to be decisive and to be clearly in charge when it's my turn to go.


----------



## Jester_TG (26 Apr 2014)

there are different "missions"

almost all are like this:

Go to X and look for this....or patrol this route....go to X and hand out aid to refugees.....go to x and bring the VIP to the meeting. 

You then do your battle procedure and create your course of action and orders. then you issue your orders, and u step off. 

Now...almost always somewhere along the line of your mission your are bumped and shot at or something. you then do a short section attack off into the woods and then continue on with the mission. think quickly - and make a decision. even if its the wrong one - and u realize that - fix it later or on the fly. At least you acted and got your section doing something, and not just running around or sitting there staring at you.

Good Luck


----------



## Chelomo (26 Apr 2014)

Yeah that's what I figure from reading the principles of leadership. Better to be decisive and maintain strategic aim than to flail about and issue contradictory orders/do nothing. I'll let you know how it was when I'm done, only 14 days until I'm there!


----------

